# Encouragement at the time of the death of Tommy



## Jenny.watts (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello everyone and especially if you have just lost your loved pet.

I am posting as a person who no longer owns a golden retriever because Tommy (13 and 11 months)my dear best friend and family member, became ill and died over the course of a few hours just after the vet had sent him home....horrible unsuspected tumours in lung that burst with no signs. He suffered for an hour and I will never forget the look of it in his eyes. But I got him to the vet as quickly as I could and then it was the end.
I wanted to share with you what happened after. I was looking at this site and read about the Rainbow Bridge for the first time two days after losing Tommy. I was in bed, I was crying and distressed. Then I thought that I should get up and just get a little bit of the spirit of my dog and his love for life. What would he be saying to me? 
so I got up and started to throw open the windows and freshen up the house. I was asking for a sign. If only he could let me know that he was ok but I was not really expecting one on this dark morning. Imagine my amazement when I looked out of the front window and saw a full on rainbow right over the road where I live and disappearing behind my house! It felt like more than a coincidence. The next day came and I again fell into despair, thinking as I was driving about 30 miles away from my home that I did not know how to bear it and I wished I could have some relief. Again, just a minute later, there was another rainbow in the sky over the place that I was driving towards which is the town my daughter lives in and where Tommy used to happily stay and join their family.
This helped so much but there is one more.
I was at work exactly one week after and trying to hold myself together as I was sitting in assembly with the children. The time of the assembly was the same time that Tommy was dying the week before. I was thinking about the Rainbow bridge and how its picture language helps me to think that our lovely Goldens do have a soul and a real connection with us. I was wondering what would Tommy say to me if he could? Trying to let my mind be clear of the 'white noise' of guilt and pain.
Time to sing. Usually the school songs were a bit dismal and certainly not uplifting to the mind so I was not really listening. That is until I heard that there was a rainbow in the song.
The first song (with the Rainbow in it) was the Stevie Wonder's 'As/Always' and about unconditional love. If any of God's creation knows about unconditional love then these lovely dogs surely do. Imagine your dear Golden singing that to you and listen carefully to the words, especially where the rainbow burns out the stars...the images are very powerful.
My thoughts were that I was blessed with that love. Immediately afterwards the song that was chosen was 'Touch the Sky' 'by Julie Fowless which was featured in the Disney movie 'Brave' The words are fantastic and they told me that Tommy is now chasing the wind and touching the sky so proud, like an Eagle... out of his old stiff body that was causing him pain. He feels like a young dog again and I must be glad of that. 

I could never prove it but I do think I had real messages. Its such a struggle but every day I try to think positive thoughts about him and not the grief ones about how I could have done more or known more. If they come I let them stay a while because they have to be faced and then I listen to those songs!

I am a 60 year old lady now but I knew I would have Tommy when I was a little girl as my doctor had a Golden Retriever who used to run up the stairs and lick me and my sister as we lay all spotty in bed. Straight away I knew I wanted one in my life. Then at a time of great trouble in my life I got my puppy Tommy who was my rainbow bridge right up to 2 weeks ago.
RIP Tommy? I don't think so. I think he is having a good time over that rainbow chasing the wind and touching the sky!

If you have recently lost your dear one please accept my sincere and deep sympathy because I know how you are feeling. It has helped me to share my experiences and I pray that you may find peace in your situation and remember the bond of love that you had and that I think you will find again.
love
Jenny


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a BEAUTIFUL story for a wonderful Tommy. I do believe we have signs from our precious goldens so that we know they are OK. Please share some of the wonderful stories about Tommy and pictures too. We all understand your pain. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

tears of JOY as i read your story. what a wonderful way for him to give you a sign. you were so lucky to have him for almost 14 years.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Beautifully expressed! The sign I received from my golden angels has always been white feathers and (one time) an eagle feather.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you for your post. And welcome to the forum. I wish it was under happier circumstances. 

I would like to encourage you to post your Tommy's story in our Personal Tribute Thread. It's a single thread we started where we can share our love stories about our dogs. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../237257-personal-tribute-our-bridge-kids.html


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I sure know how hard it is to say goodbye. We will always miss them and love them. What a beautiful boy. I lost my Allie 17 months ago and like you didn't know how I could get out of bed and move on. I saw my vet one day and she noticed how much weight I lost and asked me if I was ok. She told me Allie would never want me to not take care of myself or not be happy because she loved me so much. They just give us such pure joy. I am sorry for your loss. Hugs form another 60 year old gal.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry about the loss of your beloved Tommy and that you had to join the board under these circumstances, but we welcome you to the forum and I wish you the best in your journey of healing.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but thank you for sharing your story. It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and thank you for sharing your beautiful story of Tommy. It's very obvious that he was loved. I hope you can find peace here with sharing more stories and reading about others. I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

Thank you Jenny, for your wonderful words about Tommy.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey there Jenny.
So very sorry you join this forum under such circumstances, but welcome.
Many of us have come here and shared our grief for our lost beloved friends.
It is a bond only we, who have known and loved these dogs, can ever understand.

Your rainbow stories are inspiring, as is the story about the children's songs.
I have had some terrible moments of deep despair in my life.
I found when I opened my heart and mind and yes, as you say, omit the white noise, miraculous signs of hope will appear if you look hard enough.

All my best wishes-Robin


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jenny, you are a true golden mom and have learned Tommy's lessons so very well. I'm so sorry for your loss and wish you would have found us sooner, but I'm so glad you're here and I hope, if you feel like it, you will share more about your most special Tommy. I truly believe we'll be reunited with our fur babies when we pass, and spend eternity with them. But in the meantime you've found a group who truly understands the path of grief you walk and will be here with ears to listen and shoulders to lean or cry on. Hugs.


----------



## Jenny.watts (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply. I wondered if anyone would hear me and you did.Jennyx


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Jenny

Wow, I still can't read rainbow bridge posts but I often check the beginning and end. That's all I read of yours. I am very sorry you lost your baby, I relate having lost Hazel in June. What a loving post to share compassion with others in the same boat. I send my love and sympathy, Laura

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Tommy. It sounds like he definitely sent you those special signs to let you know that he's okay. He will always be watching over you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the sudden loss of your beloved Tommy.


----------

